# AK-47 advice?



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

My other thread was closed by the RN's. SO if we could continue here with any advice on AK-47's as a reliable weapon. Also any advice on particulars about the AK that I should know.

Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

BigMatt said:


> My other thread was closed by the RN's. SO if we could continue here with any advice on AK-47's as a reliable weapon. Also any advice on particulars about the AK that I should know.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know too much about AKs, but I do know the Z-word should be avoided. We probably shouldn't say Muslim too loud either. :numbchuck:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most AK rifles are really reliable. That's the whole big thing about them. Why people like an AR more is the AR will usually be more accurate. In many cases when you start working on making a firearm more accurate you can lose some in reliability.

To give a straight answer I have two AK rifles and they are extremely reliable. 

A lot of people don't like the milled receivers of the Romanian ones but I have owned one and have shot many of them and they are really good rifles. I think most of the bucking comes from the American made custom AK snobs that think you need one all hand fit that will cost a fortune. That kind of goes away from everything the AK was supposed to be about. The rifle was designed to work. It is not a target gun. It's not going to group in an inch at 200 yards. but you can pretty much run over one and it will still fire.

They are fun to shoot if you're into that kind of thing. Personally I like them. The ammo is dirt cheap compared to most long guns and they are not hard at all to keep in good shape. I don't agree with the reason many people get them..But they can be a great rifle to shoot. and yes. They are reliable.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I have learned my lesson LOL I am just glad that I took the time to coin that new phrase the other day, I am thinking of having some T-shirts made up for the local RN's that I know


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

DJ, That is exactly what I wanted to hear. Would you feel comfortable hunting with one? I am thinking (for some unknown reason) of getting into hog hunting, as you can hog hunt year round in Arkansas and most private lease deer camps are glad to let you hog hunt their land. I wonder if an AK would be a decent gun to hog hunt with?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

An AK 47 would be an awesome rifle for hog hunting IMO! Be sure to get some good HP ammo for it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd be totally comfortable hunting with one. I'd be sure to check out any laws about mag capacities before hand being the 20-30 round mags are usually with them and some states don't like that for hunting. They make 10 rounders though. 

..Oh yeah..Like Ram Rod Said..If you are going to hunt with it make sure ot get ammo that will work well with that kind of hunting. There's a few different ones out there. Most is not near as high as a lot of other calibers though.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

One of the RNs here.



BigMatt said:


> I have learned my lesson LOL I am just glad that I took the time to coin that new phrase the other day, I am
> thinking of having some T-shirts made up for the local RN's that I know


No, you haven't learned.

bye


----------

